

HanselCrush - A Website for Hanselmaniacs - SKoon
http://hanselmancrush.com/
You have a bit of a man crush on Scott Hanselman. It's ok. This is a safe place. I want you to feel comfortable. We're all friends here and you're not alone; there is no need to feel bad about it.
======
codereflection
This is just crazy.

